# wooden deer stand plans?



## Jkern (Jun 13, 2010)

I am looking to build a few wooden  deer stands. anyone have plans? i am looking for a ladder type. i am looking for something a little more in depth than the standard ladder and platform tpye. Let me know if you have any ideas or plans.

thanks
Jason


----------



## GOoutdoors (Jun 14, 2010)

Don't have any plans of my own, but I did a search one time and found several ideas through Google.  I'm sure there are some people here who have some.  You might also try the hunting forums.


----------



## dogboysdad (Jun 19, 2010)

I have some plans.  Email me and I'll scan them for you.


----------



## 7Mag Hunter (Jun 19, 2010)

These were posted on here a while back...
They look good !!

I don't remember who posted them but thanks !!!


----------



## PeopleEatingTastyAnimals (Jun 21, 2010)

I like the nails in the chair


----------



## radiopassive (Jun 21, 2010)

There are a few plans over at http://deer-stands.net/deer-stand-plans/ that are worth taking a look at.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 22, 2010)

PeopleEatingTastyAnimals said:


> I like the nails in the chair



That particular design would scare me to death.


----------



## Rays123 (Jun 22, 2010)

Jkern said:


> I am looking to build a few wooden  deer stands. anyone have plans? i am looking for a ladder type. i am looking for something a little more in depth than the standard ladder and platform tpye. Let me know if you have any ideas or plans.
> 
> thanks
> Jason



IMO you will come out better spending the extra money and buying metal ladder stands than building your own. Im not downing the wood stands because I have hunted out of some that were awesome, but for just a little bit more $$$ you could get something thats more portable and will last longer


----------



## GOoutdoors (Jun 22, 2010)

Don't skimp on safety.  It may be worth it to pay a little more on a metal stand, but if you build one make sure it is a good design.


----------



## jglenn (Jun 23, 2010)

heck last year Dick's had some metail ladder stands for around $50 on sale.


----------

